
This archive contains an Amiga port of DOOM - doener
http://aminet.net/package/game/shoot/ADoom-1.3
======
brudgers
A couple of weeks ago, I pulled _ROM Kernel Manual: Exec_ off the shelf, and
this is like that book. The author explains what the code does and how and why
it does that.

I can't help but think that today, this would be posted on Github with a
nominal and non-literary README.MD and the dubious assumption that the code is
self explanatory and the why doesn't matter.

What I love about this is that the author cares that I get something out of
just considering downloading the code. Even if I decide the code isn't for me,
I walk away learning something. It's not sales and marketing. It's enthusiasm.

